
The Tech Talent Shortage is very real - mohanmcgeek
https://medium.com/@extrasaltorg/the-tech-talent-shortage-is-very-real-d59513913da3
======
DrScump
I'm guessing this is a response to this Techcrunch article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10561198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10561198)

